# steering wheel spinner



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Does anyone use a steering wheel spinner for plowing. (Thing mounted on a tractors steering wheel.) Thinking it might make it eaiser to turn while plowing. Any pros or cons??


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Only trouble with them is, that if you catch a rut or something and the wheel gets whipped around, it could be "broken thumb time"

With todays power steering and good dampers, I don't see the advantage. 

If you do get one, make sure its one with the naked lady in it.....lol


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

You might also want to check your state laws. I could be wrong, but I seem to remember that at least in NY they are illegal.
Ray


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Wheel knobs, otherwise known as "suicide knobs", are illegal on road vehicles here in Michigan.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

broken fingers... here we come.
same reason you have to be carefull to keep your thumbs out of the spokes of the steering wheel.


-Jer


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Very illegal here in PA, you can get BIG fines


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

ok then. i have heard the name suicide knob before. Some of my lots require alot of turning to jockey my truck back and forth to get between cars and such. never thaught of the legality part. thanks for all the replies.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Definitely illegal in NY. At least since the 70's! Furthermore if become involved in an accident and your insurance co. sees, you may be S.O.L.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nope i dont like them


----------



## snowmike (Dec 12, 2003)

I maybe mistaken but i think they outlawed those in every state.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 04superduty _
> *Does anyone use a steering wheel spinner for plowing. (Thing mounted on a tractors steering wheel.) Thinking it might make it eaiser to turn while plowing. Any pros or cons??   *


Do not use one,years ago my dad had one on a fork truck,hit a broken pallet and the knob spun around and cut the sh-t out of his hand and finger,took about ten stiches to close it up.

Regards Mike


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

Knuckle busters are illegal unless you have handicap permit.


----------



## skmodmsl (Dec 22, 2003)

My theory on the subject is as follows " Everything is in the eyes of the beholder". A friend who is a former Modified driver uses a "Suicide ob" on both his work vehicles. I find them annoynig personally. The law states them illegal. As a person involved with Nascar Modified racing I find many "rules" annoying. In my opinion I feel that a "person" is entiled to do as he or she sees fit. Seatbelts are mandatory. I wear mine "most" of the time. When racing I wear an open face helmet. Same as Dale Earnhardt. Dale's number came up sadly. He was a 7 time Nascar champ. A man named Richie Evans won 9 Nascar championships. He wore an open faced helmet. Richie died due to an "anurism". He was dead before he hit the wall. When the government pays my bills and supports me 100% then I will conform 100% to their rules. I have yet to receive a check from them. I won't work on a Nascar Modified team as I am now required to wear both a helmet and a firesuit. I am a "sweater". Heat and humidity aggravates my condition. Water runs from my head like a fountain and clogs up my vision. If a person can operate equipment efficeintly with a "suicide knob" then so be it.
I worked for a company who quarried stone. At the time they had 3 pieces of equipment. A Dyna Hoe, Old Michigan 175, and a Michigan 125. None ad brakes. I was assigned the 175. It was an open cab loader. No ROPS.(also note that the arms passed by the the driver ie if you stuck out your arm while raising the bucket it would be removed for you). I was told to drop the bucket if I got into trouble. 

My favorite saw is my Homelite SXL (Blue) without a chain brake, I plow with a clutch, favorite rifle is an M-1 Garand, and I stood a Farmall Super M straight up.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skmodmsl _
> *My theory on the subject is as follows " Everything is in the eyes of the beholder". A friend who is a former Modified driver uses a "Suicide ob" on both his work vehicles. I find them annoynig personally. The law states them illegal. As a person involved with Nascar Modified racing I find many "rules" annoying. In my opinion I feel that a "person" is entiled to do as he or she sees fit. Seatbelts are mandatory. I wear mine "most" of the time. When racing I wear an open face helmet. Same as Dale Earnhardt. Dale's number came up sadly. He was a 7 time Nascar champ. A man named Richie Evans won 9 Nascar championships. He wore an open faced helmet. Richie died due to an "anurism". He was dead before he hit the wall. When the government pays my bills and supports me 100% then I will conform 100% to their rules. I have yet to receive a check from them. I won't work on a Nascar Modified team as I am now required to wear both a helmet and a firesuit. I am a "sweater". Heat and humidity aggravates my condition. Water runs from my head like a fountain and clogs up my vision. If a person can operate equipment efficeintly with a "suicide knob" then so be it.
> I worked for a company who quarried stone. At the time they had 3 pieces of equipment. A Dyna Hoe, Old Michigan 175, and a Michigan 125. None ad brakes. I was assigned the 175. It was an open cab loader. No ROPS.(also note that the arms passed by the the driver ie if you stuck out your arm while raising the bucket it would be removed for you). I was told to drop the bucket if I got into trouble.
> 
> My favorite saw is my Homelite SXL (Blue) without a chain brake, I plow with a clutch, favorite rifle is an M-1 Garand, and I stood a Farmall Super M straight up. *


And your point is?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Aren't they legal for the Handicap?

My Mom's Uncle lost his legs in Korea, drove with hand controls and a "Necker Knob".

I could see where they could be of some benefit while snowplowing, but I often need two hands to turn my wheel when the plows lifted anyway, so it wouldn't help me much.


I doub't there are many Cop's out there on the lookout for "Necker Knobs" on plow trucks.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

*Wha???*

Sk:waving: Any chance you belong to a militia?
Scratch that. I don't know what soured your milk today. You can look around at your family, friends and neighbors as they are "government". Laws and rules as discussed here are not only for your protection but to keep those "loose cannons" out there from hurting others. It only takes one fool out there to go charging down the road half-cocked and all of us suffer. We end up paying higher insurance, fees, etc. Yet due to abundant competition are forced to hold steady on our rates.

Here's a thought about Dale, god rest his soul.
Dale's "rule" if you will was intimidation. He was always out to win at any cost. He didn't slow down for anyone. In that final race Dale held back Marlin in order for Dale Jr. to try and win.
We all know the outcome. He broke the rules, should have been flagged for not letting Marlin pass. NASCAR created the new safety rules, devices etc. because of all the senseless deaths culminating with Dale's.

By the way, my dad was a DIRT track racer, "mud bus" (modified) designer, back in the 60's. Some of the accidents back then were horrific. The worst being fire involved.

Did you not see the people jumping from the WTC on 9/11? Rather than being burned?

You talk of the government as if it were some big dark faceless beast. You only need to look in the mirror to see the person who isn't "paying you 100%".

Back in the early 20th century there was an individual who had a problem with his government. His name was Adolf.

I'm a Union Carpenter and we have a long list of rules, laws and safety regulations to follow. We also have a lot of "annoying" safety equipment that the government (OSHA) requires us to wear. There are people in my trade that "choose" to skip these.
They are called scabs, they are dangerous and unwelcome.

So, SK. If you were just having a bad day, all is forgiven.
If not, stop it your thoughts are disturbing.


----------



## Chopper14225 (Jan 20, 2004)

I have them in both my 3 yard payloaders and absolutely would be lost without them.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

JEMlWin,

I beleive that skmodmls was merely telling a story, much like yours. I didn't mind reading it, and I certainly didn't think "milita" or of him having a "bad day". It was just a story of why he does what he does......I guess! 

It was FAR from disturbing. What was disturbing about it? Other than not really relating to a steering wheel knob.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

*SK rant...*

TLS:waving: 
Hey! I think we can both agree that he was venting...no problem there. We are all entitled to that. I think it's important to stay focused on why there are so many laws/rules. It benefits all of us in the end. Say we all took the "I wanna be thrown clear" attitude about not wearing seatbelts. You know that would result in higher insurance premiums. Sure, the ins. companies are greedy but the law is sensible. Laws and rules aren't tailor made to fit all of us. They're meant to be societal guidelines to an improved life.

Wouldn't you agree?

I think it's healthier and more profitable for all involved here to educate each other. That seems to be one of the underlying goals of this forum. Taking a "I don't give a s**t approach only hurts you in the long run.

I grew up on a farm. Yes, my family used knob spinners on some equipment.

There comes a time when you have to ask yourself: "Is the benefit worth the risk"?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

yeesh, all i asked was about steering wheel spinners. from what i have read i wont get one for my truck. figured there was a reason no one uses one.


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TLS _
> *Aren't they legal for the Handicap?
> 
> *


I know we had one installed in my Mom's handicap van. She had to have it because the other hand was operating the throttle/brake. I drove with it and you can really whip it around fast with the knob. Driving with the hand throttle was tricky. I kept lighting the tires up!

Most of the time the knob just got in the way. We took it off after Mom stopped driving.


----------

